# T-Mac is playing like a *****



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac is playing like a bi/tch. What the hell is wrong with T-Mac? Lakers game he was passive and bricking everything. Now vs UTAH in the biggest game of the season, he TAKES THE FREAKING GAME OFF!! He simply did NOT show up to play today. He's being SO passive, he drives to the basket but he cops out and just tries a floater and misses. Then in the closing seconds, he passes off to Rafer for the three instead of taking it like he's supposed to. Then the final play, WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? Passing off to Yao? He passed on 3 attempts to jack up an airball. He is really pissing me off, he does this sometimes intermittently but now when things are important he's just being a punk by not showing up to play...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao needed some help this game, but no one stepped up. There is absolutely no reason Tmac shouldn't put up at least 25 points on Gordon Giricek. No reason, whatsoever. Also, we have to figure out how to defend against Utah's pick and roll. They seriously run the same play 80% of the time, but we just can't do anything about it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have no idea.

He seems to shoot better when he has five players on him than when he has an open look.

Why he didnt take that shot in the corner. Evn that last shot wasnt that bad shouldnt have fallen so short.

Again he needs to be driving to the rim more often while his jumpshot gets worked out.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

86-83,we lose the game to Jazz... Yao is not God,he can't save the team,maybe he needs more help from his teammates.

T-mac did not make the best of him,worry about that.

Anyway,still believe in Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

he'll wake up come playoff time, I have no doubts about that


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-Mac is determine to get pass the first round, but that shouldn't stop him from playing 100% right now.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> he'll wake up come playoff time, I have no doubts about that


We need him wake up right now!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> he'll wake up come playoff time, I have no doubts about that


Well since he's asleep now, we wont have homecourt in the playoffs.


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

i guess he just thinking too much. Kobe, who astonished him without much instant inspiring and Yao, whose comeback brought more Rockets' wins, but at that same time designifies his role as the MVP... 

I hope he can get rid of these terrible distractions from his mind soon and now. Or they are gonna stop at the first round of the playoff again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just dont understand why Tmac shuts down when Yao is on the court. Why can Tmac play like he did when Yao was out, with Yao on the floor!? We wont be stopped.

This game really pissed me off as well. Most important game of the year. This win would have put us over Utah .5 gams and we would have had home court. Now they took away that from us and now we just need to beat them out by record.

Son of a *****


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> he'll wake up come playoff time, I have no doubts about that


His sleeping will lose us home court...


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> His sleeping will lose us home court...


over an hour late big boy


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

this is such a frustrating loss because t-mac put forth no effort. what's his deal? he's back to playing how he did early in the season when he sucked and yao was MVP.

its becoming clear that tmac has trouble coexisting with yao when yao is playing great. they are two different types of offenses. 

we may be on to a much larger problem here, one that could end in tmac being traded if they dont get this resolved. but I feel like tmac will turn it on in the playoffs. problem now is we wont have home court against the jazz.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

can i start "fire jvg" threads again?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

JVG needs to use Battier more in offense. I dont understand why he only seem to get like 6 or 7 shots per game........

Plus Alston needs to be hitting his shots or we are in trouble.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

you knew it wasn't tmac's game when Derek Fisher had him on lockdown at the beginning!


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

hroz said:


> JVG needs to use Battier more in offense. I dont understand why he only seem to get like 6 or 7 shots per game........
> 
> Plus Alston needs to be hitting his shots or we are in trouble.


I swear, I cringe everytime Battier makes the extra pass and it goes to Alston........


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

no matter how many times i watch it, i cant understand why tmac passed the ball at the end of the game. all i can think is that the ball slipped out of his hands when he went up and he couldnt get a shot up so he just tried to get it to a teammate. it really was an awful play.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> no matter how many times i watch it, i cant understand why tmac passed the ball at the end of the game. all i can think is that the ball slipped out of his hands when he went up and he couldnt get a shot up so he just tried to get it to a teammate. it really was an awful play.











I really don't get why he didn't shoot at this time.



Even Yao was pissed at it, he was like "Why the **** did you pass the ball to me?" to TMAC at the end of the game. I dunno if you guys saw that.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

JVG needs to utilize the bench more. we hvae 11 points of our bench tonight, 10 by juwan. We need somebody who can get his own shot off on our bench, i wonder WTF happened to bonzi. We need someone who can score by themselves without yao or t-mac. Juwan is nice, but we need another one. Bonzi was supposed to be the one but i don't know WTF happened.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

sherwin said:


> T-Mac is playing like a bi/tch. What the hell is wrong with T-Mac? Lakers game he was passive and bricking everything. Now vs UTAH in the biggest game of the season, he TAKES THE FREAKING GAME OFF!! He simply did NOT show up to play today. He's being SO passive, he drives to the basket but he cops out and just tries a floater and misses. Then in the closing seconds, he passes off to Rafer for the three instead of taking it like he's supposed to. Then the final play, WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? Passing off to Yao? He passed on 3 attempts to jack up an airball. He is really pissing me off, he does this sometimes intermittently but now when things are important he's just being a punk by not showing up to play...



Well, that just summarises why for all his all-worldly talent, Tmac will never be known as one of the *greatest*.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, I can't believe I'm totally in the minority right now... at least we know it's not his back that's holding him back (get it? Back holding him back? ok I'll stop...)

T-Mac's fine, our team's fine, and we will catch up to Utah.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I really don't get why he didn't shoot at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yao was pissed at it, he was like "Why the **** did you pass the ball to me?" to TMAC at the end of the game. I dunno if you guys saw that.


he had to step back to get behind the arc, his foot was on the line at that point.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, I can't believe I'm totally in the minority right now... at least *we know it's not his back that's holding him back* (get it? Back holding him back? ok I'll stop...)
> 
> T-Mac's fine, our team's fine, and we will catch up to Utah.


If his back is fine then he really has no excuse. T-Mac played with no passion at all in the Laker game. There used to be a time when Kobe vs. T-Mac was something to watch. T-Mac needs to stop throwing up those soft *** floaters and dunk the damn ball. His only excuse for not dunking was his back. There's no excuse now. T-Mac is really disappointing me.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

There is a little thing the rockets could've used in this game called BONZI WELLS!

There's some sort of curse over Houston franchises that make us seem to take the hard way to get where we are going.

Astros - Needed that miracle season to reach the playoffs.
Rockets v Phoenix - Mario's Kiss of Death shot.

I can't explain it. It would be great if we just ran off and won the last 8 games. (Plausable but not probable.)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

JVG should have used Wells in these last games, since we didn't have Luther.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, I can't believe I'm totally in the minority right now... at least we know it's not his back that's holding him back (get it? Back holding him back? ok I'll stop...)
> 
> *T-Mac's fine, our team's fine, and we will catch up to Utah.*


Can I quote you on this? Because the jazz have a tough schedule, but play better vs better teams than weaker. They have a very nice winning record against the top 10 teams of the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Can I quote you on this? Because the jazz have a tough schedule, but play better vs better teams than weaker. They have a very nice winning record against the top 10 teams of the league.


You love calling out people who talk about the Jazz don't you... sure, quote me on it, I don't see the big deal. You can quote me on saying we will beating Utah in the 1st round of playoffs too, homecourt or no homecourt, HAH!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> You love calling out people who talk about the Jazz don't you... sure, quote me on it, I don't see the big deal. You can quote me on saying we will beating Utah in the 1st round of playoffs too, homecourt or no homecourt, HAH!



you tell him man


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Can I quote you on this?


Lets keep the friendly comments to ourselves -YM. Have a little sense of humor, plz my friend.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> You love calling out people who talk about the Jazz don't you... sure, quote me on it, I don't see the big deal. You can quote me on saying we will beating Utah in the 1st round of playoffs too, homecourt or no homecourt, HAH!


check out my sig, rawse already went through this. I won't put you through the same thing. :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> check out my sig, rawse already went through this. I won't put you through the same thing. :cheers:


Unlike Rawse I'm not putting anything up, I'm just stating that I believe Houston will beat Utah in a 7 game series, just as you think Utah can beat us. Neither team is significantly better than the other, so its fine that we both have faith in our fellow teams. 

Maybe come playoff time fans of both teams (all of us v.s. AK-47  ) can make a friendly wager.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

It's no use thinking about who will be the winner,Rockets or Jazz.Rockets men need to find out the problems and try to solve them in a short time before the playoff.

No more blame,no more argument,I hope Yao and Tmac can lead this team to a higher level this season,I hope our bench can help Yao and Tmac carry the game when their leaders are in bad conditions,I hope JVG don't be so stubborn,don't only use the players that obey him...

Make the best of what's given you Rockets,win or lose.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> check out my sig, rawse already went through this. I won't put you through the same thing. :cheers:


what's rawse going through? being right?


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

After Adidas's ad, he changed to a playmaker, assist is sometimes more than scoring.
That's it, but that's not tmac.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont think he has the scoring mentality now. He said some thing on thw newspaper where he does feel like he could get like 30 points


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I swear, I cringe everytime Battier makes the extra pass and it goes to Alston........
```
This is the only big flaw in Battier's game. He is sometimes to unselfish on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> check out my sig, rawse already went through this. I won't put you through the same thing. :cheers:


rawse was lucky boozer got injured? im assuming part of the certainty in rawse's mind that he wouldnt do it is that boozer was going to get injured.



jdiggidy said:


> ```
> I swear, I cringe everytime Battier makes the extra pass and it goes to Alston........
> ```
> This is the only big flaw in Battier's game. He is sometimes to unselfish on the offensive side of the ball.


unselfish isnt the word i would use to describe. i would say "unassertive."


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Well, that just summarises why for all his all-worldly talent, Tmac will never be known as one of the *greatest*.



Stop all this nonsense yall, its ONE GAME. _Chill _:chill: Tracy had a bad game what about everyone else not named Yao Ming? or Battier? No one else shot well? Chuck played well defensively other than that, THEY ALL GAVE IT AWAY IN THE FINAL 3 MINUTES, Jeff was Right about that.:raised_ey 

Bottom-line no one you would be saying any of this if Rafer hits the 3pointer to win it, would you? I totally agree w/ JVG for once. In the Chron.com, he said plainly, Utah played poorly and we should've won it, but they excecuted in the last minutes, so they won it, even though we 'wanted it more'. 'Wanting it' doesn't matter if you're not disciplined enough mentally to not make mistakes." Yao agreed, I've never seen him so Pissed! 

You guys can "lay this one" all on Tmac if you want to, but there's plenty of blame to go around in my opinion. 4 consecutive plays for UTA for dunks or layups? I think 5 guys plays on D, not just Tmac? If we defend two of those baskets and rebound then Tmac and Rafer aren't put into boneheaded plays like they were, now are they?:clap2: Stop just looking at the offensive end? If you listen to all of the guys comments, nobody talked about, "oh, I missed the the 3, or I didn't hit my jumpers tonight,. . .', it was "we didn't defend the pick N roll, Memo's left open, Carlos got the rebound, we didn't box-out..", that's real basketball. 

Yes, Rafer: Shot too got-dang much I know...UGGHHH I KNOW. Luther is back soon
Yes, Shane: Needs, Has to, Get more damn shots, Pass this Dude the Rock!!!
Yes, Tracy: His Stroke, Will become more consistent, come on He's Tmac???

Stop Your Frettin', Don't Fret None, As My Uncle Says...:biggrin: We will be Fine, I'm with YaoMania on this one. Utah isn't a better team, they have a better record in a softer division. If we lose the series we will have beaten ourselves, yet again. Go on Rockets.com, and read the Jazz's articles about the game, they're deathly afraid of us. The looming threat of Yao and Tmac is scary to them. So just relax, WE'RE IN THEIR HEADS, :lol: not the other way around for a change. This isn't Stockton/Malone V Clyde/Hakeem and we don't know if we've got the mental toughness. 

Come on guys look at this:
Tmac/Yao V Deron Williams/Carlos Boozer?
I'll take those odds....:cheers: 
That's like Batman and Superman vs Aquaman and the Atom?
The problem when you have Superstar players like _Yao Kobe Melo Lebron Tmac, _is that you become so Accostomed as Fans to seeing *"Greatness" and Excellence in their performances*, that when they have below, or average games like Kobe did last week, or Tracy the last couple games, we're like "what's wrong with them"? There's nothing wrong, they let the game come to them. Theres' nothing wrong with Tmac, just like a week/half ago, there was Nothing wrong with Yao? He got it, together, his Mojo is back. Tmac same thing, His Mojo is fine, he will put a near Triple double most likely Wed/or Friday?:biggrin: Great players, Flow. Wait and "C"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to *debarge* again.


...We just wanted to win this game to feel a little more secure going to the playoffs. I still think we can beat Utah, homecourt or not.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

> The Rockets had a lot to get in order before the playoffs, but Tracy McGrady's shot just moved toward the top of the list.
> 
> The Jazz don't double team much. They didn't double McGrady in the previous meeting and he burned them for 44. They didn't double him much on Sunday, starting the game with Derek Fisher on him, and only sending help, rather than full get the ball out of his hands double teams, the rest of the way. McGrady made 8 of 23 shots for his 24 points.





> The Jazz put Derek Fisher on McGrady, twice even doubling off him, as if to say you beat us once, now let's see if you can do it again. And again. And again.
> 
> *Against most of the league, McGrady is a spectacular playmaker. Against the Jazz, he might have to go back to being a spectacular scorer*.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2007/04/spring_in_salt_lake_city_will_1.html#more
Thought yall would like that. Perfect point.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This wasn't just one game with T-mac like this. He's been downhill since Yao got back and started playing well. It seems like he slumps when Yao plays good ball.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> rawse was lucky boozer got injured? im assuming part of the certainty in rawse's mind that he wouldnt do it is that boozer was going to get injured.


.5 ppg difference. But 2 more rebounds than he said he wouldn't average.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

sherwin said:


> This wasn't just one game with T-mac like this. He's been downhill since Yao got back and started playing well. It seems like he slumps when Yao plays good ball.



This is true. Don't you think the coach should switch up a little bit though?

Put McGrady on the block like he should've done against Fisher?

How about running a few different plays.

If not then get a 3rd scorer and make McGrady the point guard.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ak-47 enjoy your Dallas-Phoenix back-to-back
We are only 1.5 games behind.......................
See you in the last round.
Homecourt isnt yours yet. We should beat every side excpet the Suns. We might even be ahead of you going into the final matchup vs the Jazz


----------



## Hobby (Apr 4, 2007)

SO SORRY !
TMAC made so many mistakes in this a so important match.if this game is in playoff, I think the rockets' fan would be very sad and look down to him. Form this game, I think he have not competence to get the MVP.If the MVP must give birth to the Rockets,I will vote to YAO .
YAO IS the MVP,unquestionable !


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The excuse that it's the wrong sort of offense for T-Mac to shine in is not good enough. Great players are able to adjust well. This team was built on the assumption that there are two genuine superstars.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hobby said:


> SO SORRY !
> TMAC made so many mistakes in this a so important match.if this game is in playoff, I think the rockets' fan would be very sad and look down to him. Form this game, I think he have not competence to get the MVP.If the MVP must give birth to the Rockets,I will vote to YAO .
> *YAO IS the MVP,unquestionable !*


Does that kind of **** matter so much to you?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yao and McGrady just don't seem to work well together. The Rockets seem to play their best easily with T-Mac in charge and Yao not playing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, this is what I was most afraid of. I started realizing this when we didn't have Yao. It's JVG's fault for not being able to find an offense that integrates the two.

Oh BTW, thanks for taking the night off T-Mac. 6 minutes and you bailed. I hope you make me beg for forgiveness in the playoffs!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I just wish JVg knew how to run an offense.

Any news on TMAC?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah what happened to T-mac?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

> *McGrady Leaves Game With Stiff Back
> *
> McGrady, plagued by back problems the past two seasons, missed his first three shots and went to the bench with 5:14 left in the first quarter.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/nba_news/mcgrady_back_070404.html

At a time like this. Why?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Because McGrady would like to never win a playoff series


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Because McGrady would like to never win a playoff series


On the contrary, I think he just didn't want to risk it when the playoffs is approaching, which means he wanted the playoffs success so badly that he didn't care the likely incoming criticisms like yours here.

C'mon, give him a break, it's kinda obvious that he just wants to take it easy before the playoffs start. His back problem is not gone, actually I think he'll never be fully recovered any more, as sad as it sounds. His back simply cannot support him try his best in every single game in a whole season, thus he has to balance it properly.

I agree with Yao Mania on it that he will shine again once the playoffs start.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-mac will prove himself in the playoffs. He should take time off if he needs it. I rather see T-Mac play hard in the playoffs rather then the last few games of the season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

In the playoffs TMAC needs to come out all guns blazing. He needs to drive to the hoop more the team & him play better when he does that.

Make the officials make the calls.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

sherwin said:


> T-Mac is playing like a bi/tch. What the hell is wrong with T-Mac? Lakers game he was passive and bricking everything. Now vs UTAH in the biggest game of the season, he TAKES THE FREAKING GAME OFF!! He simply did NOT show up to play today. He's being SO passive, he drives to the basket but he cops out and just tries a floater and misses. Then in the closing seconds, he passes off to Rafer for the three instead of taking it like he's supposed to. Then the final play, WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? Passing off to Yao? He passed on 3 attempts to jack up an airball. He is really pissing me off, he does this sometimes intermittently but now when things are important he's just being a punk by not showing up to play...


I OFFICIALLY DEMAND THIS THREAD BE YANKED NOW THAT TRACY DROPPED AN OUTRAGEOUS 40/10/8/2:clap2: and the b--tch was too strong anyhow...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL hope he just needed to miss the one game and get some rest.

Though we all realise we need TMAC whe he nearly rolled his ankle in the 1st Q we all were worried don t act like you werent.........


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually I knew that by the way he fell that he slipped, I thought it was a wet spot on the floor. Like when Yao fell down. Naw, seriously I knew he was fine, his pride was hurt cuz he got stripped like prisoner on a cell block D...


----------

